# Stunning  Pictures of Cymru Wales



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2013)

your own or others 

Snowdonia Park






The Gower





Tenby


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Yay! Am off to Wales next weekend.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Harlech


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Yay! Am off to Wales next weekend.


cool 
where to?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Portmeirion


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2013)

Sgwd Hen, Coelbren Nant Llech by Tom Roberts
http://tomrobertsphotography.com/index.php?/brecon-beacons/waterfalls/
90ft drop!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> cool
> where to?



Carmarthenshire.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Portmeirion


was there at the festival last weekend
magical special place


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Carmarthenshire.


was down that way friday

good luck with the journey!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> was there at the festival last weekend
> magical special place



I went a few years ago after getting a bit obsessed with the place due to the Prisoner. It was lovely! One of the best holidays I've had that. We were meant to go to Morocco but the Spanish air traffic controllers went on strike so we did a week's camping trip around the perimeter/coast of all of Wales. Lots of driving, but it was fantastic. Such a beautiful country!

We had dinner in the restaurant at Portmeirion and it was quite fancy


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2013)

My only decent 'Welsh' picture ... Wye Valley 2010


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2013)

blydi tidy whiskers!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2013)

I could very happily move over the bridge to Wales.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2013)

I lied I found some more ... these are somewhere around the base of Snowden I think (2010).











And because it sums up Wales ... Barry Island in the rain 2013!


----------



## existentialist (Sep 23, 2013)

The Mill Pond, Pembroke Castle. Stunning in a generally rather soggy kind of way...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 26, 2013)

The site of the old Melingriffith tin plate works, in Coryton, north Cardiff - 30 second walk from a McDonalds and the M4...


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 26, 2013)

Portmerion




Rhossili


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2013)

Gavin Bl said:


> The site of the old Melingriffith tin plate works, in Coryton, north Cardiff - 30 second walk from a McDonalds and the M4...


Reminds me a bit of Pleasant Valley, down near Stepaside and Amroth here in Pembrokeshire, which is now a beautiful rural idyll, but houses the ruins of a quite significant Industrial Revolution ironworks...


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Yay! Am off to Wales next weekend.


Anywhere in particular?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 26, 2013)

Nash Point from Llantwit Major and Llantwit Major from somewhere near St. Donats. Heritage Coast is much-overlooked because the world class seascapes of Gower and Pembs are so close. Doesn't make it any less beautiful, though 











Taken by my mate, Matt Cook


----------



## Tankus (Sep 30, 2013)

thumbs up from me too ....I live in Font-y-Gary , favorite walk ever if I'm in the mood is home to St Donats along the heritage coastal path and catch the train back from LLantwitt ..... Amazingly underused . often in spring or winter I'm the only one there.  And then Nash point to Southerndown.
Some I've taken from earlier this year
















Some idea of scale theres two people and a dog just left of centre


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

Tankus said:


> thumbs up from me too ....I live in Font-y-Gary , favorite walk ever if I'm in the mood is home to St Donats along the heritage coastal path and catch the train back from LLantwitt ..... Amazingly underused . often in spring or winter I'm the only one there.  And then Nash point to Southerndown.
> Some I've taken from earlier this year


We get those great bars of cloud down here in Pembrokeshire, too - usually East/Westish.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

bendeus said:


> world class seascapes



bless


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> bless


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


>


I'd like to see an explanation of why any of the Welsh coast could be described as "world class".


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'd like to see an explanation of why any of the Welsh coast could be described as "world class".


You presumably haven't seen much of it, then?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2013)

(don't feed the troll, folks)

Here's some pics of mine:


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2013)

A couple more on a similar theme:


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


> You presumably haven't seen much of it, then?


I've seen some of it myself. I've seen some in photos. I've certainly not seen anything that qualifies as "world class" in either form but if it's really true I'd be interested to see what has escaped my attention.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I've seen some of it myself. I've seen some in photos. I've certainly not seen anything that qualifies as "world class" in either form but if it's really true I'd be interested to see what has escaped my attention.


It is always going to be a subjective matter. But if you have seen nothing in some of the photos that have been posted in this thread that could persuade you of the incredible beauty of some of Wales' coastal scenery, then I suspect you're unpersuadable, and probably best left to your curmudgeonly ways


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


> It is always going to be a subjective matter. But if you have seen nothing in some of the photos that have been posted in this thread that could persuade you of the incredible beauty of some of Wales' coastal scenery, then I suspect you're unpersuadable, and probably best left to your curmudgeonly ways



I'm not questioning that there is some nice coastline, just the naive belief that any of it is "world class". 

In any case none of the photos show anything that can't be matched or bettered in other parts of the UK.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'm not questioning that there is some nice coastline, just the naive belief that any of it is "world class".
> 
> In any case none of the photos show anything that can't be matched or bettered in other parts of the UK.


In your subjective opinion. 

I really can't see why it matters so much to you - if people want to believe that a particular part of the world is beautiful enough to be "world class", then why the fuck shouldn't they? Do you *have* to grumpycat your way all over anything someone says that isn't verifiable by some kind of formula?

Anyway, these words are interrupting the flow of world class pictures. That's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


> In your subjective opinion.
> 
> I really can't see why it matters so much to you - if people want to believe that a particular part of the world is beautiful enough to be "world class", then why the fuck shouldn't they? Do you *have* to grumpycat your way all over anything someone says that isn't verifiable by some kind of formula?
> 
> Anyway, these words are interrupting the flow of world class pictures. That's all I have to say on the matter.


This is urban75, where there is a long established tradition of challenging people who make preposterous claims. Facebook is that way >>


----------



## bendeus (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> bless



Would National Geographic be a good start, Mr Sneery?

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/article.asp?PageId=3&ArticleId=606

Or how about Tripadvisor

http://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-Beaches-cDestinations-g1

Or Travel Magazine

http://www.thetravelmagazine.net/i-941--most-beautiful-beach-in-britain.html

*thumbs teeth*


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

Re. the national geographic thing, you're confusing excellency as a visitor destination with the question of whether the landscape itself is remarkable on a level that justifies the description "world class".

And the other two links are about beaches, not coastal landscapes.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> This is urban75, where there is a long established tradition of challenging people who make preposterous claims. Facebook is that way >>


You're not "challenging" - just being gratuitously rude on a hitherto pleasant and happy thread - and just because you don't agree with a claim it doesn't mean it's "preposterous". So maybe *you* need to take your snobbish sneering ----> somewhere else, instead?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Re. the national geographic thing, you're confusing excellency as a visitor destination with the question of whether the landscape itself is remarkable on a level that justifies the description "world class".



I'm confusing a fairly holistic set of criteria by which a coastline is judged against other coastlines worldwide with whether a coastline can be judged as being 'world class'. Ok. 



> And the other two links are about beaches, not coastal landscapes.



And the Urban pedantry award for 2013 goes to........


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

bendeus said:


> I'm confusing a fairly holistic set of criteria by which a coastline is judged against other coastlines worldwide with whether a coastline can be judged as being 'world class'. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Urban pedantry award for 2013 goes to........


Well, quite. I could have sworn I heard the sound of a hair being split there. Miserably and sour-facedly.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'm not questioning that there is some nice coastline, just the naive belief that any of it is "world class".
> 
> In any case none of the photos show anything that can't be matched or bettered in other parts of the UK.



Stop being such a wanker, eh?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

Barafundle beach, voted top picnic beach destination in the UK a few years ago. Thoroughly deservedly.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Barafundle beach, voted top picnic beach destination in the UK a few years ago. Thoroughly deservedly.



World class if you ask me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think it's ever been really warm for me when I've gone to N Wales. Except the day that we decided to climb on Clogwyn Du'r Arddu. Then I could see the rest of Wales was lovely whilst we were freezing our tits off.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

bendeus said:


> I'm confusing a fairly holistic set of criteria by which a coastline is judged against other coastlines worldwide with whether a coastline can be judged as being 'world class'. Ok.



You referred to a "world class seascape". I don't see why it's difficult to understand the difference between that and an area which is highly rated as a tourist destination. These are the comments highlighted from the National Geographic voters -

"very mature and established tourism industry"

“Fabulous example of coastal protection with a very established tourism industry.”
“Magnificent protected coastline from both ecological and geological perspectives.”
“The seafood and food grown in the adjoining fields are culinary treats."
“Land-based and marine-based conservation tourism appeals to all ages.”
These comments are focussing on the strength of the area's tourism infrastructure and conservation measures, not the uniqueness or international significance of the undoubtedly pleasant seascape itself.

Well done to Pembrokeshire for looking after its coastline so well, and indeed for achieving excellence in terms of picnic locations. But if we look at this sensibly, the seascape itself is not especially remarkable in a world or even UK context.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 30, 2013)

You really are a boring, unpleasant, cunt, teuchter.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> You really are a boring, unpleasant, cunt, teuchter.


You forgot "patronising". HTH.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 30, 2013)

Well this thread had all gone a bit off track ... pity, I was enjoying the stunning coastlines.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> And the other two links are about beaches, not coastal landscapes.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


> You forgot "patronising". HTH.



I don't think he's being particularly patronising. He's just being a prick.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> You really are a boring, unpleasant, cunt, teuchter.


Aren't you the one who claims to be a travel agent or something?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 30, 2013)

No.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> No.


Ah. Then your lack of useful or informed input to this discussion is less alarming.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 30, 2013)

Marloes Sands, Pembrokeshire:

And Little Haven, Pembrokeshire:


----------



## Tankus (Sep 30, 2013)

Heh ...arguments over landscape's........!!... There's tidy for you....! 
Each to their own.

For me the joy of my local stretch is the solitude......out of the summer months and its weather ......I love to watch the fronts run up the channel , particularly when there are pulses of rain over the moors across the channel and I'm in sunshine.  .....Have to dig them out laters....!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 30, 2013)

less arguing and more pictures of lovely Wales please 

We went to Anglesey for the first time last weekend and we'll definitely be going back


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Ah. Then your lack of useful or informed input to this discussion is less alarming.


If you are alarmed by any aspect of this, er, "discussion", then I would venture that you are taking it all far too seriously!


----------



## scifisam (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd been to North- and Mid-Wales several times and really didn't expect Pembrokeshire to be so amazingly beautiful. Beaches so unspoilt we found fossils and flint arrowheads under the Ordovician rockfaces. The whole coast is a National Park, but I suppose that means nothing.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

Quite a lot of my photographs are of Pembroke Castle, because that's usually where I find myself walking by, with a camera (or phone) handy.

This one was taken about November last year, at dawn.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

And this one was taken in early December - sunset over Newgale beach (or as we call it, a littoral transitional feature  ) Not a beautifully framed shot - I more or less stuck the car up a bank, leaped out, and grabbed a couple of snaps. It was the clouds that grabbed my attention.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

And, since this thread is entitled "Stunning" photos (rather than, say, "Beautiful"), here's one of the new power station, taken from the north end of the Cleddau Bridge. My attention was grabbed by the columns of vapour that seemed to connect the chimneys to the sky, and the lowering clouds in the background. Hidden by the land in the foreground is the Valero refinery, and just around to the right of shot is where the LNG plant is. Through this harbour passes 25% of the UK's energy supplies.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> You referred to a "world class seascape". I don't see why it's difficult to understand the difference between that and an area which is highly rated as a tourist destination. These are the comments highlighted from the National Geographic voters -
> 
> "very mature and established tourism industry"
> 
> ...



Yes, and you've obviously glossed over the 'magnificent' in the 'magnificent protected  coastline' bullet. The Pembrokeshire Coast Path being voted in the top three walks in the world is, of course, due to its wonderful linking up of local seafood restaurants rather than its traversing of what is otherwise a bland and rather uninspiring coastline. You're coming across as something of a plum, you know, not least in your refusal to acknowledge that which you've seen 'a bit of'  and have no other faculty to judge by. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...onoured-alongside-Inca-Trail-Kilimanjaro.html


----------



## bendeus (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


> And, since this thread is entitled "Stunning" photos (rather than, say, "Beautiful"), here's one of the new power station, taken from the north end of the Cleddau Bridge. My attention was grabbed by the columns of vapour that seemed to connect the chimneys to the sky, and the lowering clouds in the background. Hidden by the land in the foreground is the Valero refinery, and just around to the right of shot is where the LNG plant is. Through this harbour passes 25% of the UK's energy supplies.



Nice pic. Puts me in mind of the time I convinced a visiting friend that the smoke coming out of the Port Talbot steelworks, the origin of which was handily hidden behind a hill on the horizon, was indeed Wales' last active volcano.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 30, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Heh ...arguments over landscape's........!!... There's tidy for you....!
> Each to their own.
> 
> For me the joy of my local stretch is the solitude......out of the summer months and its weather ..*....I love to watch the fronts run up the channel , particularly when there are pulses of rain over the moors across the channel and I'm in sunshine.  .....Have to dig them out laters....!*



This is precisely what I love about Llantwit. It's the quality of the light you get between those pulses of rain as it dapples the sea with the mauvey clouds overhead that gets me every time.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Yes, and you've obviously glossed over the 'magnificent' in the 'magnificent protected  coastline' bullet. The Pembrokeshire Coast Path being voted in the top three walks in the world is, of course, due to its wonderful linking up of local seafood restaurants rather than its traversing of what is otherwise a bland and rather uninspiring coastline. You're coming across as something of a plum, you know, not least in your refusal to acknowledge that which you've seen 'a bit of'  and have no other faculty to judge by.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...onoured-alongside-Inca-Trail-Kilimanjaro.html



It's the third best walk in the world, because the Daily Mail says that some unreferenced online survey by a cheap flights agent says so? Are you serious? There are only two other walks on the entire planet that are better?

I think you need to get a bit of perspective.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Nice pic. Puts me in mind of the time I convinced a visiting friend that the smoke coming out of the Port Talbot steelworks, the origin of which was handily hidden behind a hill on the horizon, was indeed Wales' last active volcano.


We tell any credulous small relatives we can find (we're running out!) that it's where the Welsh Dragons live. It's a lie that works better after dark.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's the third best walk in the world, because the Daily Mail says that some unreferenced online survey by a cheap flights agent says so? Are you serious? There are only two other walks on the entire planet that are better?
> 
> I think you need to get a bit of perspective.


I think you need to get your head out of your arse. There, now we're quits.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's the third best walk in the world, because the Daily Mail says that some unreferenced online survey by a cheap flights agent says so? Are you serious? There are only two other walks on the entire planet that are better?
> 
> I think you need to get a bit of perspective.



I've now cited four sources of varying degrees of authority that would suggest that there is at least _something _special about the Pembrokeshire coast, and that that recognition is international. You, meanwhile, have carped from the sidelines based on your far-from extensive experience of 'some bits' of what is actually a fairly massive coastline. 

I'd say that leaves you with a bit more work to do to make a mark with anything resembling a point.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 30, 2013)

Rhossily beach (not my pic) .. always a favourite when I used to live in Wales.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 30, 2013)

The black mountains .. used to be a favourite motorbiking venue for me ..


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

bendeus said:


> I've now cited four sources of varying degrees of authority that would suggest that there is at least _something _special about the Pembrokeshire coast, and that that recognition is international. You, meanwhile, have carped from the sidelines based on your far-from extensive experience of 'some bits' of what is actually a fairly massive coastline.
> 
> I'd say that leaves you with a bit more work to do to make a mark with anything resembling a point.


I think you're onto a loser here, bendeus.

Going on past performance, teuchter has, as they say, Taken A Position (this is different from Assuming The Position, but that's mostly down to the position of the head - when a Position Is Assumed, the head is not normally inserted into the arse; when it is Taken, it is), and will be completely incapable of being persuaded, encouraged, or otherwise cajoled to change his view. In fact, the more we try to refute his arguments, the more he will cling to them, for teuchter suffers from a terrible affliction. An affliction known as "contrarian curmudgeonliness", in which the sufferer is beset by the urge not only to be curmudgeonly, but is congenitally incapable of agreeing with anything anyone says on a given subject.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

You've not cited any sources that justify your claim of "world class seascapes". I'm sure it is a very nice bit of coastline and it may well be one of the best bits of coastline in the UK for people who like to walk predefined trails. 

This reminds me of something that pops up now and again where some sunday paper announces it has determined Britain's best or most scenic rail journey. Almost invariably they decide it is the stretch at the northern end of the East Coast Main Line. Whether this is because they just recycle old stories, or because they ask people who haven't done that much rail travel in the UK I don't know. What I know is that I think that their decision is nonsense, and I can name journeys that I strongly maintain are superior. If someone asks me to justify that position I can explain why - not by googling for dodgy online survey results but by giving my specific reasons.

It would be more interesting if you could explain why the Pembrokeshire coast is significant in seascape terms in a worldwide context by giving some specific detail on what is so very remarkable about it.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It would be more interesting if you could explain why the Pembrokeshire coast is significant in seascape terms in a worldwide context by giving some specific detail on what is so very remarkable about it.


I expect it would. I'm going to go and find some more photographs to post.

I shall leave you with your regularly-scheduled grumpy curmudgeonliness. Have a nice evening.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

I am likely to visit Pembrokeshire within the next 6 months or so and if so will be doing some coastal walking. I will report back with my full and authoritative review of its remarkableness relative to my extensive experience of walking other parts of the UK coast and then we can extrapolate from that the probable legitimacy of any claims of significance on the international stage.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2013)

be nice to the locals when you do visit now
and can we wait then for your pics and report before any more slagging?
yes? thanks


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

We'll see if anyone is able to post any photos that genuinely deserve the title "stunning".


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I am likely to visit Pembrokeshire within the next 6 months or so and if so will be doing some coastal walking. I will report back with my full and authoritative review of its remarkableness relative to my extensive experience of walking other parts of the UK coast and then we can extrapolate from that the probable legitimacy of any claims of significance on the international stage.


Jolly D. I plan to be on the Path a little myself in the next few months, so I shall look out for someone who looks like this:





trudging along the path, too.

Don't bother learning any Welsh to talk to people on the southern part of the Coastal Path - this side of the Landsker Line, they speak English, which is handy for Saesneg like me. Once you pass the Landsker Line, somewhere about Newgale, you might encounter a few more "Bore das" and "Shw mae?"s. When you do, you will find this handy translation guide useful.

*Prynhawn da* - your mother smelled of onions, too.
*Shw mae? - *Call _that_ a walking stick?
*Dw i’n dy garu di* - the next hill is a very steep one.
*Pob lwc - *don't fancy yours much.
*Llongyfarchiadau *- did you see the tits on her!
*Hwyl* - fuck off.
*Dymuniadau da* - I'd laugh if you twisted your ankle.
*Pysgod y sglodion* - you have a very ugly wife.
*Twll dîn pob Sais! *- Some of my best friends are English.
*Cachau bant - *Good morning, kind sir!
*Cadwch Cymru yn lan. Danfonwch y sbwriel i Loegr! - *Goodness, is that the time?
*Moron - *carrot.
*Cau Dy wyneb a Ffwcio dy ewyrth! - *have you tried the fine Welsh ales around these parts?
*fy hofrenfad yn llawn o lyswennod *- they said there was a brothel around here?

Hope this helps.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

The view around St Davids.





St Davids Cathedral


----------



## existentialist (Sep 30, 2013)

I am not a religious man, but there is a peace around St Davids - particularly in the environs of the cathedral - that is well worth going out of one's way to explore.

I think St David himself was a pragmatist, regardless of his faith: his most famous quotation was “Gwnewch y pethau bychain” – "do the small things".


----------



## bendeus (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I am not a religious man, but there is a peace around St Davids - particularly in the environs of the cathedral - that is well worth going out of one's way to explore.
> 
> I think St David himself was a pragmatist, regardless of his faith: his most famous quotation was “Gwnewch y pethau bychain” – "do the small things".



Couldn't agree more. It's a special area round there and does have a very strong sense of (ancient) serenity and calm.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 30, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I am likely to visit Pembrokeshire within the next 6 months or so and if so will be doing some coastal walking. I will report back with my full and authoritative review of its remarkableness relative to my extensive experience of walking other parts of the UK coast and then we can extrapolate from that the probable legitimacy of any claims of significance on the international stage.



Hope it fucking rains.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 30, 2013)

Start here




Port talbot volcano from the Mumbles . in-between belches




towards the  Taff in the evening from Caerphilly common




and day 




and Caerphilly itself


----------



## shygirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Lovely photos.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 14, 2013)

view from our old house in Betws Garmon.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2013)

always some good shots on bbc website
love the first one in this link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-24480459


----------



## torquemad (Oct 16, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I am likely to visit Pembrokeshire within the next 6 months or so and if so will be doing some coastal walking. I will report back with my full and authoritative review of its remarkableness relative to my extensive experience of walking other parts of the UK coast and then we can extrapolate from that the probable legitimacy of any claims of significance on the international stage.



Can't ..... fucking ....wait.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2013)

torquemad said:


> Can't ..... fucking ....wait.


I fear a reality check may be what you people need. It will be in your interests in the long run.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I fear a reality check may be what you people need. It will be in your interests in the long run.




Moved back to Wales after 30 years in the east end.. Checking out all the reality that I need and more...!

This is in my best interest

I should have moved earlier


----------



## torquemad (Oct 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I fear a reality check may be what you people need. It will be in your interests in the long run.



I have absolutely no idea what this is supposed to mean. One can only surmise that, as a teuchter, you have had more than your share of midge bites and this has addled your brain.

I am astonished that you can assume the mantle of "fount of all knowledge" for yourself, and in a manner which allows you to talk incomprehensible, opinionated and subjective sheight.

Away and boil yer heid ya numptie.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2013)

ignore the miserable stirring holier than us curmudgeonly gitface


----------



## existentialist (Oct 17, 2013)

torquemad said:


> I have absolutely no idea what this is supposed to mean. One can only surmise that, as a teuchter, you have had more than your share of midge bites and this has addled your brain.
> 
> I am astonished that you can assume the mantle of "fount of all knowledge" for yourself, and in a manner which allows you to talk incomprehensible, opinionated and subjective sheight.
> 
> Away and boil yer heid ya numptie.


I'm waiting for him to try out the Welsh I have so helpfully provided him with.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2013)

some from steetview in the echo
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/27-google-streetview-panoramas-make-6270442


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 6, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Newgale



Just been there at the weekend. Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 6, 2013)

you did get out then!


----------



## bendeus (Nov 6, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Just been there at the weekend. Stunningly beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 43014




*rubs chin*

Hmmmm. You'll have to provide better qualifying criteria for such effusiveness, _pH_ 

'Stunningly beautiful' is fine, but it would be more plausible if you could rank your sentiments alongside similar uplifting feelings you might experience in other, comparable parts of the UK and Europe such as Scotland, Northumbria, The Costa Brava and Merseyside.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 6, 2013)

ddraig said:


> you did get out then!




Yeah we did. The place we stayed was fantastic, middle of nowhere. Went up Foel Eryr in a really REALLY strong wind (I actually got blown over when I tried to sit down on the top of the cairn), then onto Fishguard for the afternoon. Had a day in St Davids (stopped off at Newgale on the way) with a picnic on the beach at Whitesands. Had a look at Haverdfordwest castle on the way back (nothing that special tbf) and Llys y Fran reservoir. Then went to the National Botanic Gardens and Mumbles on the way home. Great weekend


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 6, 2013)

bendeus said:


> *rubs chin*
> 
> Hmmmm. You'll have to provide better qualifying criteria for such effusiveness, _pH_
> 
> 'Stunningly beautiful' is fine, but it would be more plausible if you could rank your sentiments alongside similar uplifting feelings you might experience in other, comparable parts of the UK and Europe such as Scotland, Northumbria, The Costa Brava and Merseyside.


Fuck off teuchter.

Oh sorry...


----------



## bendeus (Nov 6, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I'm waiting for him to try out the Welsh I have so helpfully provided him with.



It's tradition, is it not, to initially try out your new Welsh phrases at chucking out time in Merthyr? I wonder if Teuchter could be persuaded?


----------



## bendeus (Nov 6, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Fuck off teuchter.
> 
> Oh sorry...



I think you should edit the words in your original post to 'mildy stirring'.

The thread should also be renamed 'Passable photos of Cymru Wales'


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2013)

bendeus said:


> It's tradition, is it not, to initially try out your new Welsh phrases at chucking out time in Merthyr? I wonder if Teuchter could be persuaded?



Ah, you guys, with your clever tricks, impish humour and internationally significant coastal landscapes.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Near Cardigan.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Cardigan town.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Head of the Valleys


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Near  Hay on Wye.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Near Llangollen.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2013)

Wales is ace.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 7, 2013)

What a gorgeous place.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Head of the Valleys
> 
> View attachment 43028


That's a bloody amazing route. If ever I'm headed Midlandswards, I always try to go that way, even though it means I have to go near Merthyr.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What a gorgeous place.


yes Johnny, yes it is


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2013)

and for those stunning places...
Wales will have all of its archaeological treasures catalogued and available online for smartphone and tablet users
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/worlds-first-app-reveal-whole-6279473


----------



## Favelado (Nov 7, 2013)

bendeus said:


> *rubs chin*
> 
> Hmmmm. You'll have to provide better qualifying criteria for such effusiveness, _pH_
> 
> 'Stunningly beautiful' is fine, but it would be more plausible if you could rank your sentiments alongside similar uplifting feelings you might experience in other, comparable parts of the UK and Europe such as Scotland, Northumbria, The Costa Brava and Merseyside.



He clearly did it to wind everyone up so he's got what he deserved. I guess the word "stunning" doesn't apply to much of the UK's countryside as it simply lacks the drama and scale that's out there in the rest of the world - but no need to ruin anyone's thread over it really.  Pictures are really nice anyway!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2013)

I lived in North Wales for getting on for three years but I didn't take many landscape photos.
I want to say though that whenever I drove from from home, Tyn Lon on the Llyn Peninsular to anywhere in the midlands or south of England, my heart soared as I drove through Snowdonia. Stunning doesn't come close


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

bendeus said:


> *rubs chin*
> 
> Hmmmm. You'll have to provide better qualifying criteria for such effusiveness, _pH_
> 
> 'Stunningly beautiful' is fine, but it would be more plausible if you could rank your sentiments alongside similar uplifting feelings you might experience in other, comparable parts of the UK and Europe such as Scotland, Northumbria, The Costa Brava and Merseyside.


I think we also need to have some kind of parameters for the "stunning" metric, too. Are we talking the mild stunning a small halibut might experience through being flicked at the bouncy cheek of a small child, or the stunning of, say, an average sized cat when hit with a cartoon frying pan by a small and yet unfeasibly powerful mouse?


----------



## bendeus (Nov 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I think we also need to have some kind of parameters for the "stunning" metric, too. Are we talking the mild stunning a small halibut might experience through being flicked at the bouncy cheek of a small child, or the stunning of, say, an average sized cat when hit with a cartoon frying pan by a small and yet unfeasibly powerful mouse?



I fear we may only learn the truth once Teuchter has conducted his experiments in the field. Brace yourselves, Wales/Cymru subforum; no good is going to come of this


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2013)

It feels a little as if there is an attempt to shift the focus away from the earlier, embarrassingly deluded "world class" claims and onto the interpretation of the word "stunning" instead.

What qualifies as "stunning" depends on the observer, really, but what qualifies as "world class" does not.

As you were.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It feels a little as if there is an attempt to shift the focus away from the earlier, embarrassingly deluded "world class" claims and onto the interpretation of the word "stunning" instead.
> 
> What qualifies as "stunning" depends on the observer, really, but what qualifies as "world class" does not.
> 
> As you were.


Your investigations will, without doubt, meet with considerable interest in the parts you choose to inspect closely enough to satisfy your suspicions.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It feels a little as if there is an attempt to shift the focus away from the earlier, embarrassingly deluded "world class" claims and onto the interpretation of the word "stunning" instead.
> 
> What qualifies as "stunning" depends on the observer, really, but what qualifies as "world class" does not.
> 
> As you were.


There are five UNESCO World Heritage Sites in Wales. There are five designated Areas of Outstanding Natural Beauty in Wales. There is no shortage of photographers, artists, travel writers etc all describing parts of the Welsh landscape as being stunningly attractive and the country being one of the most beautiful in Europe.

So I don't think it much matters what you think about the place - most people can just use their eyes and make up their own minds - and if you don't find the place to your tastes, then jog on.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh, and look at this: 


> Six world-class UK landscapes are final contenders for the first-ever UK Landscape Awards.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> There are five designated Areas of Outstanding Natural Beauty in Wales.



Exactly. Hardly any. When you look at the map, Wales is perhaps the second most devoid-of-outstanding-beauty part after the English Midlands. When you're not even doing as well as England (yes, England!), I'd suggest it's time to quietly drop the "World Class" claims.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Exactly. Hardly any. When you look at the map, Wales is perhaps the second most devoid-of-outstanding-beauty part after the English Midlands. When you're not even doing as well as England (yes, England!), I'd suggest it's time to quietly drop the "World Class" claims.


Like I said, it really doesn't matter what you think given you're desperately trying to get a reaction, so please go and do your tedious trolling elsewhere.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, and look at this:




Right up there with a park in Dundee. World class.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Right up there with a park in Dundee. World class.


Let me put it another way so hopefully it will sink in.

Stop your fucking tedious and disruptive trolling or I will ban you from the Wales forum under the forum rules:
(1) "Don't act like a dick and we'll all get along fine" and
(2) Trolling.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

And back on topic, here's a truly stunning view of the Brecon Beacons: 






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-views-beauty-spots-motorised-paraglider.html


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Exactly. Hardly any. When you look at the map, Wales is perhaps the second most devoid-of-outstanding-beauty part after the English Midlands. When you're not even doing as well as England (yes, England!), I'd suggest it's time to quietly drop the "World Class" claims.


Ha ha, chortle chortle, jolly good, very funny. I imagine you're probably rather disappointed that "the Welsh" don't conform to your hoped for stereotype, and haven't gone all up in arms to give you the opportunity to do a little of your trademark superiority sneering.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Let me put it another way so hopefully it will sink in.
> 
> Stop your fucking tedious and disruptive trolling or I will ban you from the Wales forum under the forum rules:
> (1) "Don't act like a dick and we'll all get along fine" and
> (2) Trolling.


Apologies for making posts that were direct responses to your points which were addressed to me specifically. Having reflected on my actions I realise they were totally out of order and not the sort of thing that should be accepted on urban75.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Apologies for making posts that were direct responses to your points which were addressed to me specifically. Having reflected on my actions I realise they were totally out of order and not the sort of thing that should be accepted on urban75.


You realised that? *Really? 
*
(the reason I ask is that I've tended to the view that one can tell when you're employing leaden sarcasm, because your post count goes up by 1 every time you do. So, I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume that this wasn't leaden sarcasm).

Here's a picture of Solva.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Apologies for making posts that were direct responses to your points which were addressed to me specifically. Having reflected on my actions I realise they were totally out of order and not the sort of thing that should be accepted on urban75.


I think it would be best all round if you just left this forum completely free of your usual disruptive sarcasm and sneering.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Here's a picture of Solva.



I've never heard of Solva before. That's not a very Welsh sounding name, is it?

*learns more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solva


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I've never heard of Solva before. That's not a very Welsh sounding name, is it?
> 
> *learns more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solva


It's "Solfach" in Welsh, and - as that Wiki article will probably tell you - it was one of the places from which many people left to emigrate to the United States.

As ports go, it's not an obvious choice - not quite at the far end of a long and often quite narrow road.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> It's "Solfach" in Welsh, and - as that Wiki article will probably tell you...


Yes I saw that, but even as Anglicised Welsh names go, Solva seems a bit of a strange one.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Yes I saw that, but even as Anglicised Welsh names go, Solva seems a bit of a strange one.


On this part of the coast, there are strange and interesting things that happen: there are names that owe more to Norse than Welsh, and places with odd names like "Moylegrove" that appear to have some kind of Irish derivation.

I wouldn't be surprised if Solva had got called that via some Norse connection...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> On this part of the coast, there are strange and interesting things that happen: there are names that owe more to Norse than Welsh, and places with odd names like "Moylegrove" that appear to have some kind of Irish derivation.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Solva had got called that via some Norse connection...



Probably...Sol Vo means ‘sunny fjord’.

Would love to go there. Watched a documentary about Meic Stevens recently, his stories about what life was like when he was a child there was completely fascinating.

You can watch it online, not sure if subtitled: http://s4c.co.uk/3lle/e_meic-stevens.shtml


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I've never heard of Solva before. That's not a very Welsh sounding name, is it?


 
Not heard of it? It's just a bit round the bay from Little Haven, another good Welsh name...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

8ball said:


> Not heard of it? It's just a bit round the bay from Little Haven, another good Welsh name...


That's it, it's in the top corner of the bay before the coast swings round to Caerfai (hell of a view across the whole bay from there, oil/LNG tankers and all!) and out to the St Davids peninsula.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2013)

Solva looked really pretty, we were going to stop off there (but didn't want to pay for parking). Lots of people walking along the beach in the valley bottom when the tide was out.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Exactly. Hardly any. When you look at the map, Wales is perhaps the second most devoid-of-outstanding-beauty part after the English Midlands. When you're not even doing as well as England (yes, England!), I'd suggest it's time to quietly drop the "World Class" claims.



Aren't you forgetting the National Parks? It's not surprising there aren't many AONBs when a huge chunk of Wales is National Park. You don't get AONBs within National Parks, that'd be pointless.

You're just being a twat though aren't you?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

Parking there is pretty shit - they have some weird scheme where you can pay for an hour, or for 3 hours, but not for 2. I quite often have to pop into Solva for about an hour and a quarter, so it's a right bloody pain.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2013)

We only wanted to stop off for a few minutes but it's not like you can even get away with not buying a ticket from the machine as there's a bloke collecting money at the entrance.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Aren't you forgetting the National Parks? It's not surprising there aren't many AONBs when a huge chunk of Wales is National Park. You don't get AONBs within National Parks, that'd be pointless.
> 
> You're just being a twat though aren't you?


And of course I believe the National Park in Pembrokeshire is the nation's only coastal National Park.

And, on this map, all the dark bits are National Park. That's a lot of areas of outstanding natural beauty. And one of the nicest things about living and working here is that two days a week, I get to drive through it from Haverfordwest to St Davids on my way to and from work. One of the crappest things is it raining while I am doing this.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Aren't you forgetting the National Parks? It's not surprising there aren't many AONBs when a huge chunk of Wales is National Park. You don't get AONBs within National Parks, that'd be pointless.


I'd like to answer your question but the thought police have banned me from talking about it. Sorry.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2013)

You live in Haverfordwest?

I was born there.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'd like to answer your question but the thought police have banned me from talking about it. Sorry.


Ah well never mind eh etc.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'd like to answer your question but the thought police have banned me from talking about it. Sorry.


Poor teuchter. How awful for you to be oppressed so...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

8ball said:


> You live in Haverfordwest?
> 
> I was born there.


I'm the other side of the Aberdaucleddau: it's just that Haverfordwest to St Davids is the world-class scenic part of my route to work. The rest is merely pleasant, of a standard one might associate with, say, the Midlands.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 8, 2013)

Not really your usual scenic pic, but we found the overspill at Llys y Fran reservoir quite mesmerising and a bit trippy.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Not really your usual scenic pic, but we found the overspill at Llys y Fran reservoir quite mesmerising and a bit trippy.
> 
> View attachment 43194


Yes, that's quite impressive. As is standing at the bottom of that dam and thinking about a) how bloody deep the lake behind it is, and b) how many millions of gallons of water are lurking just behind that few feet of rocks and concrete...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2013)

The thing that ends up being this:






starts out as this (well, one of the two branches does):




pictured here at the point that it wriggles through Treffgarne Gorge along with the railway line and main road to Fishguard.


----------



## bendeus (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> And back on topic, here's a truly stunning view of the Brecon Beacons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is, indeed, thoroughly just above average.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I'm the other side of the Aberdaucleddau: it's just that Haverfordwest to St Davids is the world-class scenic part of my route to work. The rest is merely pleasant, of a standard one might associate with, say, the Midlands.


 
(((amber plains of Johnston)))


----------



## nogojones (Nov 9, 2013)

8ball said:


> Not heard of it? It's just a bit round the bay from Little Haven, another good Welsh name...



South Pembs - little England


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2013)

nogojones said:


> South Pembs - little England


 
Technically North Pembs but on the South side of the Landsker Line.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 9, 2013)

bendeus said:


> That is, indeed, thoroughly just above average.


Continent-class, might we say?


----------



## bendeus (Nov 9, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Continent-class, might we say?




At best


----------



## existentialist (Nov 9, 2013)

Both these pictures were taken from pretty much the same place - the cliffs at the top of Porthsele beach, just between St Justinians and Whitesands.

You get an amazing luminescent evening light on these West Coast beaches, when the weather's clear...


----------



## Tankus (Nov 9, 2013)

two more of Caerphilly castle as its my fav subject









Margam House





Ogmore




the Captains Wife looking towards Steep Holm


----------



## Tankus (Nov 9, 2013)

Dawn over the Warren at Caerphilly




Seagull dogfights a bit later





Not far from Newport 





Milford Haven from the dark side





Packed out as usual on LLantwit


----------



## existentialist (Nov 9, 2013)

Hell of a Pembrokeshire sky on that Milford Haven one! There's days when I come down from Haverfordwest in brilliant sunshine, only to see the roiling clouds hanging just offshore on the Angle peninsula, waiting to roll in just as I get near home and piss all over me while I unload the car...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2013)

Snapped today. The weather was kind


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2013)

ace! got to get up there before i get too old


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2013)

You're never to old!


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 10, 2013)

More great pics there, thanks Tankus and Global Stoner


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

30 pics of Pembrokeshire
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/30-pictures-make-you-want-6432058


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 30 pics of Pembrokeshire
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/30-pictures-make-you-want-6432058



beautiful 

Me and the bloke were sitting in bed this morning having a cuppa and discussing next summer's holiday. We had all but decided on Pembrokeshire and those pics have made it a definite I think 
We'll be doing a fortnight there in our caravan so I might be asking for advice when choosing a site.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 21, 2013)

It was a dull afternoon ,but so many opportunities


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2013)

BoatieBird said:


> beautiful
> 
> Me and the bloke were sitting in bed this morning having a cuppa and discussing next summer's holiday. We had all but decided on Pembrokeshire and those pics have made it a definite I think
> We'll be doing a fortnight there in our caravan so I might be asking for advice when choosing a site.


 coooool


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Snapped today. The weather was kind



Where's that?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2013)

Brecon Beacons i think


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2013)

Snowdonia


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2013)

Meh! That's why I need to actually go up em!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 30 pics of Pembrokeshire
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/30-pictures-make-you-want-6432058







World class.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 11, 2014)

My local beach-Caswell Bay





Son at sundown (Caswell Bay)





Looking at Caswell With Brandy Cove in the foreground





Oxwich through to Three Cliffs


All from Gower


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

Bute Park


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2014)

great pics both!


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 12, 2014)

Brandy Cove looks like a lovely spot to while away a few hours Grandma Death


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 12, 2014)

Good thread this. I haven't really seen much of Wales beyond some cricket tours to Swansea and a couple of school field trips to a place called Tirabad.

I should remedy that.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

Nuff said. 

 

http://www.roughguides.com/gallery/the-best-places-to-visit-in-2014-as-voted-by-you/#/4

More: http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/best-countries-world-visit-wales-6638791


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2014)

Grandma Death said:


> Oxwich through to Three Cliffs
> 
> 
> All from Gower



I've climbed there. 

Some lovely shots there, the lighting is fantastic!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2014)

Last year, Rough Guides ranked Margate as one of the top ten "must-see destinations" in the world.

Nuff said.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Nuff said.


I'm sure the population of this thread would unanimously agree that you have indeed said nuff.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Last year, Rough Guides ranked Margate as one of the top ten "must-see destinations" in the world.
> 
> Nuff said.


What on earth has that got to do with Wales? 
You are a silly little man.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 5, 2014)

One I took of Cader Idris last year……kind of like the way it looks similar to a certain Sigur Ros album.

I love Wales.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2014)

watch it and weep 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/watch-amazing-video-wales-make-6683855


----------



## ddraig (Mar 18, 2014)

just another beach






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-26625340



> Rhossili beach in Gower has been named one of the top 10 beaches in the world and the best beach in the UK in a survey by travel website TripAdvisor.
> 
> The bay was named ninth best worldwide, moving up from tenth in last year's survey.
> 
> It was also in the top three best in Europe, behind beaches in Lampedusa, Italy, and Formentera in Spain,


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2014)

Starlings in Aber


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2014)

I'm going to Wales this weekend. If Isee anything stunning I'll take a photo.


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2014)

Well done dear

*lights the beacons


----------



## existentialist (May 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'm going to Wales this weekend. If Isee anything stunning I'll take a photo.


I should leave your camera at home, then.

I just _know_ you're not going to see anything stunning. It'd be more than your job's worth. Or something.


----------



## bendeus (May 9, 2014)

bendeus said:


> Hope it fucking rains.





teuchter said:


> I'm going to Wales this weekend. If Isee anything stunning I'll take a photo.



http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/sennybridge-powys#?tab=fiveDay&fcTime=1399676400

There is a god


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2014)

If this thread is anything to go by, even if it is raining, there will be lots of good-humoured Welshfolk around to cheer the days.


----------



## existentialist (May 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If this thread is anything to go by, even if it is raining, there will be lots of good-humoured Welshfolk around to cheer the days.


Don't count on it. They tend to reflect the humour of those they encounter, so I imagine you will be knee-deep in deliberately-Welsh-speaking eye-contact-avoiding curmudgeonly Welshmen who suddenly find something more interesting to do on the other side of the road


----------



## bendeus (May 9, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Don't count on it. They tend to reflect the humour of those they encounter, so I imagine you will be knee-deep in deliberately-Welsh-speaking eye-contact-avoiding curmudgeonly Welshmen who suddenly find something more interesting to do on the other side of the road



Such as staring at the rainswept, world-class views, perhaps?


----------



## bendeus (May 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If this thread is anything to go by, even if it is raining, there will be lots of good-humoured Welshfolk around to cheer the days.



Sorry, are you insinuating that the po-faced tedium you have inflicted upon this thread was_, _in fact, _humour?_


----------



## existentialist (May 9, 2014)

bendeus said:


> Such as staring at the rainswept, world-class views, perhaps?


While whistling tunelessly and closely inspecting fingernails, indeed.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2014)

Well, the sun was shining as the train crossed the border and up until just after I reached my destiniation. During that time I made some observations regarding the landscape. I think "quintessentially English" would be the best description. Pleasant and gentle. I didn't at any point feel particularly stunned.

A taxi driver told me various things about the area. Notably he claimed that the Cambrian mountains were the "most rugged mountains in the UK". At this point I wondered if delusional beliefs were a national pastime and not just limited to this thread. Although, as far as I could tell from his accent he was English. 

The grinches will be pleased to hear that from arrival until shortly before departure the weather was dreadful with continuous rain and a slightly chilly wind. As far as stormy nights are concerned, I'd say it was a bit half hearted compared to what you could expect in Scotland for example where we have properly bad weather, but it was enough to spoil a few people's weekends. You'll be disappointed to know, however, that I was in a tent that didn't leak significantly and therefore no major hardship was encountered.

I'm afraid there was nothing to justify a photograph.


----------



## Tankus (May 13, 2014)

barely anything to justify your post either ?


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2014)

All I can say is that, if you went to the trouble to travel all the way to Wales, only to be quite as (apparently) predictably disappointed, then perhaps doing a touch more research might have saved you a wasted trip.

In particular, your description of "continuous rain and a slightly chilly wind" as "dreadful" demonstrates a lamentable failure to understand the prevailing climatic conditions in Wales, where such weather would usually be described as "fine".

For the record, delusional beliefs are not specifically a national pastime of the Welsh, but merely those of the kind of person who ends up driving taxis for a living. Hence, perhaps, the confusion his accent evinced in you.

I am glad, though, to hear that you had such a disappointing time, since it reassures me that the likelihood of further teuchterdom being inflicted on this great country may well have diminished.

But, just in order to prompt some fond reminiscences...



(if you watch and listen for long enough, you will see some amazing views of rugged mountains near Dolgellau)


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2014)

existentialist said:


> those of the kind of person who ends up driving taxis for a living.



What "kind of person" is that, then?


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What "kind of person" is that, then?


Well, obviously, the sort of person who has delusional beliefs. Duh.

Anyway, take your beef off this thread: this is lamb (and laverbread) country.


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Well, the sun was shining as the train crossed the border and up until just after I reached my destiniation. During that time I made some observations regarding the landscape. I think "quintessentially English" would be the best description. Pleasant and gentle. I didn't at any point feel particularly stunned.
> 
> A taxi driver told me various things about the area. Notably he claimed that the Cambrian mountains were the "most rugged mountains in the UK". At this point I wondered if delusional beliefs were a national pastime and not just limited to this thread. Although, as far as I could tell from his accent he was English.
> 
> ...



Why are you trolling a board you are actually a regular member of? I feel sorry for you that you feel the need to do that.


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2014)

quite sad really isn't it
hasn't got the reaction it wanted either


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Why are you trolling a board you are actually a regular member of? I feel sorry for you that you feel the need to do that.


I expect he would like to provoke someone into saying something horrible to him, so he can start another interminable thread about how he's being treated less favourably than the ENTIRE UNIVERSE on Urban 



ddraig said:


> quite sad really isn't it
> hasn't got the reaction it wanted either


Heh, no. I'm not even Welsh, and I'm finding myself bigging up the place at him


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2014)

I think you guys might be over-analysing this somewhat, don't you? I don't mind though, if it's what you enjoy. Do carry on.


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I think you guys might be over-analysing this somewhat, don't you? I don't mind though, if it's what you enjoy. Do carry on.


 We've found something you don't mind?

That feels like something of an achievement.


----------



## bendeus (May 14, 2014)

Well, Teuchter, the fact that you didn't take any photos certainly proves beyond reasonable doubt that Wales is indeed a bit shit and that the people on this thread are delusional.

With the scent of victory in your nostrils maybe you can just kindly fuck off now, eh?


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2014)

bendeus said:


> Well, Teuchter, the fact that you didn't take any photos certainly proves beyond reasonable doubt that Wales is indeed a bit shit and that the people on this thread are delusional.
> 
> With the scent of victory in your nostrils maybe you can just kindly fuck off now, eh?


Nooooooo  don't say that, we'll never hear the end of it!

Teuchter must live somewhere *really* beautiful, though. I do hope he starts a thread about the lovely scenery in his part of the world some time soon.


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2014)

I certainly don't think Wales is "a bit shit". I think it's quite nice mostly. Can't you lot read?


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2014)

go away


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I certainly don't think Wales is "a bit shit". I think it's quite nice mostly. Can't you lot read?


I expect that you'll dismiss this, too, as "over-analysing", but have you any idea what kind of message your chronic use of "you lot" (not just on this thread) sends?

One might almost come away with the idea that you consider yourself to be a great deal better than those around you.


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2014)

loadsa stunning scenery!! 


> Described as 'an overview of Welsh scenery and industry', 1942's 'Wales' aims to show both 'the beauty of the country' and its contribution to the war effort.



http://www.itv.com/news/wales/2014-...lms-show-a-glimpse-of-wales-during-the-1940s/


----------



## existentialist (May 29, 2014)

St Justinians


----------



## StoneRoad (May 29, 2014)

nice boathouse !


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

Some Wales photos I've taken. 

http://www.urban75.org/blog/?s=wales+photos


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2014)

that top one is proper stunning!
not seen that view, which bit of Tenby did you take it from?


----------



## existentialist (May 29, 2014)

Misty morning at Pencarnan 





Sunset 





St Davids tower sunlit


----------



## teqniq (May 29, 2014)

Newport Transporter bridge


----------



## Fez909 (May 30, 2014)

Middlesbrough has two Bridges. One is "The Transporter" the other is "Newport Bridge"


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2014)

some more pics, average like
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27644391


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2014)

Tenby Harbour beach (in ed's pics above) voted most beautiful in Europe! shurley shome mishtake?!?


> Its Harbour Beach beat off competition from sands across Europe – including well known resorts in Portugal Croatia and Italy - to win the top prize.
> 
> The accolade was bestowed by leading European e-tourist organisation- European Best Destinations.
> 
> It said that Tenby had been chosen for the quality of its water, the beauty of its environment and its reputation among visitors.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/tenbys-harbour-beach-ranked-having-7229924


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Tenby Harbour beach (in ed's pics above) voted most beautiful in Europe! shurley shome mishtake?!?
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/tenbys-harbour-beach-ranked-having-7229924


It's not my favourite Pembrokeshire beach, but I suspect, as a local, that my criteria are different.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 9, 2014)

Why post up these bogus "votes" when they are just free advertising for the companies that do them? Spam is supposed to be off limits here is it not?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2014)

What bogus 'votes''?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Why post up these bogus "votes" when they are just free advertising for the companies that do them? Spam is supposed to be off limits here is it not?


You know, teuchter, I don't believe for one minute that you are really as humourless and curmudgeonly as you try so hard to come across as being on here!


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2014)

> The accolade was bestowed by leading European e-tourist organisation- European Best Destinations.



Madrid is the 8th best destination in Europe this year. Barcelona isn't in the top 10. Madrid was 6th last year and Barcelona was 4th. These lists are bollocks. What do they mean?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, put thread on ignore t, you've got nothing left!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 9, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Madrid is the 8th best destination in Europe this year. Barcelona isn't in the top 10. Madrid was 6th last year and Barcelona was 4th. These lists are bollocks. What do they mean?


There was one recetly that had canoeing down the river Thames as one of the world's "top ten adventure holiday experiences" or suchlike.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Lol, put thread on ignore t, you've got nothing left!


Nah, I think he is quite enjoying himself, and - despite himself - is awestruck by the stunning, world-class, Welsh scenery


----------



## teuchter (Jun 9, 2014)

teqniq said:


> What bogus 'votes''?


The ones referred to by ddraig. Maybe he can provide you with full details of the voting options, sample size, etc. to demonstrate their legitimacy.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 11, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The ones referred to by ddraig. Maybe he can provide you with full details of the voting options, sample size, etc. to demonstrate their legitimacy.



Perhaps you can provide lots of examples of spurious votes for fairly humdrum places to demonstrate the fact that any old hole with a beach and a few tussocks of grass can get the accolades?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2014)

*wonders whether these are stunning enough




http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/glowing-plankton-pictures-natural-phenomenon-7289194


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> *wonders whether these are stunning enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pah. A lighthouse in the sea. Big deal. Ten a penny, we're an island nation, don't you know?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 19, 2014)

Existentialist is correct - many similar scenes to be found all around the UK. It is an impressive piece of photography though.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2014)

famous golfer gets lost for over 5 hours but doesn't mind due to 'stunning scenery' 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/other-sport/golf/senior-open-2014-golf-legend-7494739


> It was a brilliant suggestion, but that route is quite tricky unless you know the roads well.
> 
> “I drove down Sunday night through the centre of Wales on the A483 with Neil Oxman, my caddie.
> 
> ...


not sure about 'glens' tho


----------



## existentialist (Jul 24, 2014)

ddraig said:


> famous golfer gets lost for over 5 hours but doesn't mind due to 'stunning scenery'
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/other-sport/golf/senior-open-2014-golf-legend-7494739
> 
> not sure about 'glens' tho


Glens, cwms, feh


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 31, 2014)

Taken on my recent charity hike around the Gower all in one day. Broughton Bay at sunrise.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2014)

Cwm yr Eglwys
by https://twitter.com/AlistairCorbett


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 24, 2014)

Out on my daily walk with the dog and caught this rather stunning sunset at 3 Cliffs Bay


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2014)

Brecon Mountain Railway


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2014)

stunning!


----------



## bendeus (Sep 10, 2014)

ddraig said:


> stunning!



A lake and some trees. What's 'stunning' about that? Oh, and a fucking train. I bet it's a hologram set up by Tripadvisor to fool people into thinking there's something worth visiting


----------



## teuchter (Sep 11, 2014)

bendeus said:


> A lake and some trees. What's 'stunning' about that? Oh, and a fucking train. I bet it's a hologram set up by Tripadvisor to fool people into thinking there's something worth visiting


The obvious question is: where's the mountain?


----------



## Tankus (Sep 11, 2014)

My local beach




Big cheese fair in the evening Caerphilly




Ruperra


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The obvious question is: where's the mountain?



Here it is - Pen y Fan


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2014)

nice try mate, you know what is going to happen next don't you?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2014)

Heh

Probably some grumpiness about 'when you've seen one mountain you've seen them all' or 'that's not a real mountain'....


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2014)

actually went somewhere last weekend that was stunning!


looks a bit mordor in my phone pic but please, take my word for it!
and those who've been there will know


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2014)

and from the little peak in the pic


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2014)

ddraig so where are these, somewhere in Pembrokeshire?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2014)

ai, St David's, the outcrop/rock is St David's head a short walk from Whitesands bay on coast path


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought it looked familiar I should have known that, been to Whitesands bay and along the coast path


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2014)

you'd be able to tell if it was my partners pics! these were on my phone hanging off a rock!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/nostalgia/45-fascinating-century-old-pictures-wales-7747861

1890






> These beautiful, romantic old pictures show Wales from a simpler age - but you won't find them anywhere in this country.
> 
> The remarkable "photochrom" pictures are part of a set held at the US Library of Congress, in Washington, and mostly date back to the end of the 19th century.
> 
> Originally published by the Detroit Publishing Company, they were created by image-makers fascinated by the nation's castles and sweeping landscapes and much of the collection gives a romantic view of Wales.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2014)

and some of those above from a 120 years ago matched up with recent times showing still stunning locations
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/nostalgia/42-pictures-prove-wales-just-7761172


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2014)

where's this then?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it Castell Talacharn in the town of Jpg?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2014)

yes, you found my clue well done!
so where is it?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2014)

Wales?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2014)

oooh, didn't see that coming!
correct but please be more specific


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2014)

It's where the little red marker is when I type "Castell Talacharn" into google.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2014)

dunno, can't see your screen


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2014)

Some might say that this isn't a 'Stunning picture of Cymru/Wales'. Nevertheless I think it's lovely.

Spotted today opposite the City Arms in town






and round the corner on Westgate St, outside an eatery, this made me laugh


----------



## teuchter (Oct 22, 2014)

How original


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2014)

Evidently not, but still was the first time I'd seen it.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2014)

here ya go teuchter son
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-29691932


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/ice-woman-three-metres-tall-7979965


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2014)

coming over ere! taking their pictures!! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-30061717


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2014)

Eryri
Snowdonia 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/30-gorgeous-pictures-thatll-leave-6904389


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Eryri
> Snowdonia
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/30-gorgeous-pictures-thatll-leave-6904389


Have you purchased any of the books linked to in that advertorial?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2015)

I drove from Dolgellau to Harlech today, stopping at Barmouth Beach. It was quite special in the morning light.

I was with work and we'd optimistically packed a sledge. It got awesome use down the sand dunes.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> nope



As I suspected.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

30 Reasons You Should Never Visit Wales

Yeah, it's awful.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2015)

Snowdonia trails on google streetview
Google Street View now covers the beauty of Snowdonia's trails


> Earlier this year, in collaboration with the Snowdonia National Park Authority, some of the most popular footpaths in Snowdonia have been captured including the footpaths onMount Snowdon, Cwm Idwal, the Mawddach Trail, Lôn Gwyrfai, Foel Isbri and the Panorama Walk.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 12, 2015)

Somewhere not on the Welsh Coast ...




gbw - Llyn Dinas with trees par StoneRoad2013, on Ipernity

...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2015)

great pic


----------



## Pingu (Feb 29, 2016)

The Bridge at Llanwrst






looking down Llanberis pass from Plas y Brenin


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 3, 2016)

Home


----------



## Pingu (Mar 3, 2016)

i have to say that Scotland can be more dramatic but tehre really is something beautiful about the Welsh scenery


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 3, 2016)

And the Welsh birds.

Red Kite feeding station, Llandeusant.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 8, 2016)

a video made up of pictures by a guy called Kris Williams who is a member of the photography group I am in


----------



## teqniq (Jun 21, 2018)

*bump*
pics taken by me at the beginning of the week at Ystradfellte and Southerndown:


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2018)

good pics! still not made it to the waterfalls 

e2a did you post the pics of the Surreal Kinnock gig anywhere? ta


----------



## teqniq (Jun 21, 2018)

No way! Next time I have a chance to go i will endeavour to give you a shout.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## kebabking (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Supine (Jun 23, 2018)

Near Southerndown


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 24, 2018)

The beautiful Mawddach Estuary


----------



## kebabking (Jun 24, 2018)

Central Snowdonia.


----------

